# Make Your Own DIY Glass Vaporizer like the Vaponic For Just Pennies



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2018)

I bought one of these from Vaponic and it it absolutely my favorite 'butane' vape. The Vapcap is nice too but the flavor is way better in the Vaponic and once it it heated, It's good for 4 or 5 hits.

And, as it is with many vapes, the taste changes with each hit.

If you don't vape, here is something cool about vaping with a convection vape.....

The first hit is lowest temp (about 225F to 325F) so the low temp terps vape off first. This is the 300F range terps like Alpha Pinene and Beta Caryophyllene that give that fruity and piney tastes. Theses same terps also provide the 'up' in cannabis Sativa. This is also the range where most THC and CBD is vaped off.

Because the glass vape works on convection, like a convection oven, each hit gets a little hotter as your draw creates air passing through the heated glass chamber.

So, the next hit (325F to 350F)  is the middle temp terps like Myrcene and Limonene. These provide the 'mediciney' taste. And, also, these provide the calming and sedative effect usually related to Cannabis Indica.

Finally, the last hit, (350F to 450F)  which I usually don't even take. This is the terpineol and CBC that provide the sedative effects of Cannabis. Can you say couch lock. LOL

So, you can actually have some control over your buzz with a vaporizer, regardless of whether it is an Indica or Sativa.

Plus, the taste is the most incredible in my 50 years of cannabis use. And, some of you know me and it's all about the flavor for me.

OK, now that you understand HOW a convection vaporizer works, let's make one.

2 things, First, here is a link to the Vaponic from which I stole the idea to make this one. If you don't want to DIY one, I really recommend Vaponic. Their service was good and I love the product. The down side is that they only sell via their web site and it ships from Spain and takes a couple weeks. No eBay or Amazon sales that I could find. http://www.vaponic.com/ Check out the video showing how it works.

And, second. If you're an ex-crackhead, "butane style" vapes are probably not for you. LOL They look very 'crackesque' and if you're in an illegal state, you might want to keep usage of your butane vape at home. People look at you pretty ugly when they see you using a butane vape. LOL

OK, with all that said, let us proceed.

I am still in the beta phase so things will probably change but, so far, here we are.

Here is the main stem..... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Traditiona...303756?hash=item3b0dc8570c:g:CggAAOSw4CFYpHVm

I don't know what that CTGAR word means but if you search it, you'll find plenty of different sources. Also, "glass cigarette holder" will result. 

These are only a few cents each when purchased direct from China in small quantities. Usually under a dollar on eBay and Amazon.








Eventually, it might be cool to use something a little more showy like these.









The outside shell is just a test tube with a rubber stopper....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/16x100mm-Glass-Test-Tube-With-16mm-Rubber-Stopper-Black-Pack-1-Free-Shipping/272665582026?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649








This one is 16mm x 100mm. I will be trying different outer tubes. The Vaponic is 75mm long rather than 100mm and it is 2mm thick rather than the standard 1mm thick as is common with most test tubes.

This will mean that it will heat up faster but it will also cool down faster. Not real sure yet how this will affect the flavor.

The rest is simple. Place the screen in the tube, cut 2 grooves on either side of the rubber stopper to allow air to enter the tube and.... bingo, you're vaping.

EDIT: I just noticed that the rubber stopper on the test tubes I ordered have 2 holes. That might work to eliminate the 2 grooves on the sides. I will let you know when I receive the stoppers. So far, I have been using test tubes I had laying around.

I'll post more and keep you updated on my results until we find the best DIY.

Still, this is an awesome vape for almost no money. Just thought I would pass it on.

Peace.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is my first prototype. Worked perfectly right out of the gate. This is too cool.

I have a gig tonight so I can't work on it but it looks like it's going to be a successful experiment. 






I am going to try to incorporate these as a mouthpiece. Don't we all have a zillion of these 'globes' from out first concentrate pens. LOL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 7, 2018)

You are awesome Mr Hack...I’m out in the woods now but I’ll see about trying one when I’m back home...


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 7, 2018)

I was thinking today.... why wouldn't this work with our old one-hitters?

Same principal only use the metal one-hitter as the center stem. You would fill it the same way and empty it the same way. Only instead of combusting the tip, you have a glass test tube around it which instantly converts the one0hitter (and basically and regular pipe) to a convection vape.

I ordered some 20mmx150mm Pyrex tubes to test the theory. Now, it's wait wait wait for the stuff to arrive. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2018)

Too funny. Those old globes are a perfect fit over the 16mm caps. The extra length is awesome for rolling it while heating.






Without the globe, I found if you push the glass inner tube all the way flush with the cap, you can use the plastic cap as a mouthpiece rather than the direct glass tube (which can get a little hot after a few uses).






With the glass globe added, you can drill a small hole in the side and use it as a carb to mix vape with clean air.

I don't really like these glass inner tubes. The flair at the end is too wide and the load, sometimes falls out. The real Vaponic uses a load that is slightly 'football' shaped and fits nice and snug.

Always imitated, never duplicated.. the Original Vaponic www.vaponic.com


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 10, 2018)

I am really starting to like these. LOL The newest prototype was my first reach this morning (after  the couple joints I have with my coffee.) Once you have made a few of these the draw becomes very easily customizable from a cigarette draw to a nearly free flow. These may become my regular goto.

Water version. Fits my 19mm bong and draws great.






And, coming soon..... a JUMBO version. LOL Waiting for some longer/larger inner tubes. Should be here next week.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, I gotta say, this is the coolest theory that I have played with for a while. You can make a convection vape out of just about anything. LOL

This latest one is totally amazing. It holds a man size hit (no offense ladies  ) and the hits I get rival what I get from a log vape.

This one is really really simple. 3 pieces. A 16mm x 100mm test tube and one of these glass one-hitters..... https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pcs-TM-G...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

...and a Keck clip to hold the inner tube. The outer test tube just floats.

This thing works amazingly well. You can hold the Keck in your hand while you rotate the outer test tube. It surprised me that I got a totally even heat just by rotating the outer tube and not the inner tube. The glass one-hitter is very thick and very nice quality. This baby isn't going to break as quickly as the smaller ones I used in the first prototypes.

You can play it like a trombone to adjust the hit while you are toking. I read a post that the designer of The Vaponic made about the distance from the end of the inner tube to the bottom of the outer test tube was very important for getting the maximum hit. Real close and it gets a giant vapor. Pull it out a little and give it a bigger oven and the taste changes completely to a milder taste. And, naturally, a little less cloud.

The tolerance between the inner and outer is so slight that a cork is not even required. Just enough air sneaks around the edge to make a perfect hit. And, if pressed all the way in, the Keck clip blocks a certain amount of incoming air.

Totally customizable to the kind of hit YOU want.

This is too amazing. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 17, 2018)

Some of the latest prototypes....

It's a little scary. These are becoming my daily goto's. LOL I really like these.

The caps that came with the 16mm test tubes are a great gasket between the glass inner tube and anything 14mm. Cut the bottom off and it adapts the glass one hitter (inner tube) into anything 14mm. The little ridges seal it off perfectly. I'm talking the one on the left, not the flange style.






A simple 14mm to 18mm glass adapter makes it great for my 18mm bong. It's also not a bad mouthpiece. A little big for my taste.






I found a 14mm bubbler from an old titanium nail that I had in the collection. The cap pops right into place and is as solid as a rock. These things give an amazing hit.






 I put between 100mg and 150mg in each hit. If I heat it for about 10 seconds (with my table-top torch) I get very flavorful hits with a fair amount of vapor. I will get 3 or 4 good hits before re-heating for about 7 seconds.  Then, I get about 5 or 6 more hits. Usually about 8 or 10 very nice hits.

If I initially heat it for 15 seconds, I get 2 or 3 of the most amazing clouds you can imagine. LOL Then a follow up set of lighter hits. With this method, I only heat it once and get up to 6 or 8 hits without reheating. However, those first 2 are killer hits. I usually like the softer more flavorful hits so I'll heat it twice per bowl.

Still, being able to vape 100mg+ with only one or two heatings is pretty cool. The heat really hangs in these larger test tubes. I can take my time and not have to cannonball hits. Pretty cool.

Another cool thing about this bowl is that you can put as little or as lot as you like. I was doing hits of about 50mg and it was great. Then, I packed in 150mg and I converted it instantly from a 'direct to lung' vape to a 'mouth pull' vape. I can puff this baby just like a joint.  I have done between 25mg and 150mg hits and they are all good. As with all butane vapes, it's about getting the heating times right in line with the kind of hit you want.

Been a lot of fun.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 18, 2018)

LMAO.... this is getting out of hand. LOL

It seems the bigger you go, the better they work. I made one today from a 25mm x 150mm test tube and an Arizer Solo LARGE mouthpiece. LOL This thing is amazing.

I heated it only ONE time and the test tube retained the heat so well, I was able to finish the entire bowl without re-heating. And, we all know how big an Arizer Solo bowl is. LOL Just amazing. And, it's been totally fun.

Here are a few more shots. The jumbo prototypes. The one Solo stem is my regular so it is filthy and needs cleaned. The other was a new backup I had in the collection.






As I said before, these babies are adaptable to just about anything. Here is the Hookah Whip Version. LOL I broke up about a quarter gram of hash and put it in here and it was out of this world. A single heating and I finished most of the hash. When I tried to re-heat, I combusted 






Here is Prototype City. This is where all dead prototypes go to be re-tasked. LOL 






And a little shot of the vape station...






Often imitated, never duplicated...... The ORIGINAL Vaponic Visit Vaponic.com for more information.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 23, 2018)

This is the funniest one yet....






Made from a common glass straw (found in many home stores) and the test tubes that I have a zillion of (16mmx100mm).

Put in a screen, suck up some pot just like a straw (works awesome to clean up the fine stuff you don't have anything else to do with). Put it in the tube and heat 'er up.

As with all butane vapes, YOU determine how soft or hard the hit is. It always takes a little practice with each new design but butane vapes are very much my favorite throughout the day. Too much hassle while driving or playing drums (yep, I tried it LOL) but awesome for home use.

The straws were dirt cheap and even came with a cleaning brush.

I found about 1" to be the best bowl size. I get about 20 good hits with 3 heatings. Totally amazing.

I did fill it up to 3" just to experiment but it was a little to hard to hit. Draw resistance was almost uncomfortable at first. Once you got past the first 10 or 15 hits, it got better. I didn't count them but I got about 30 to 40 good hits from the 3"bowl. It was very similar to smoking a cigarette. Same size, same feel and after a while, the same draw.

You could, literally, fill this and it would last many people all day.

I was surprised that it didn't get icky tasting even with the 3" deep bowl.  I thought it would start toasting at the open end and work it's way to the top but it didn't. It actually vaped the entire 3" quite evenly all through the 3 heatups.

The long straw was a little too long, IMO but it did make it super easy to hold and spin.

The science behind this is actually very consistent. Like I said before, once you dial in a butane vape, it gets personal. LOL

Here are the parts I used...


----------



## CoolStepdad242 (Nov 25, 2018)

This is really fascinating, I'm new to all this advanced stuff, and having a vape of any form is key to me getting through the day, but I really want to be as natural and as little smoke particles as I can, on top of a lot of personal issues, I have lung problems that make them smaller than normal.


----------

